# Getting ducks in order for KSA visa?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone have the list of what you need for the visa to teach in KSA? I'm reading a lot of horror stories about people getting erroneous advice from their agents. 

Help, pretty please with some Kabsa on top?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Greenfir said:


> Does anyone have the list of what you need for the visa to teach in KSA? I'm reading a lot of horror stories about people getting erroneous advice from their agents.
> 
> Help, pretty please with some Kabsa on top?


You need to get a job offer and thats it, your employer will arrange the visa for you.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Your employer should do most of it. You will have to get a Medical report and your attested University Certificate or Bachelor or Master or whatever you have. 

Here is a list of what you will need.

The Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia, Washington, DC, USA


----------

